# Taking care of my own- 1974 RR Silver Shadow



## Alquimista (Aug 12, 2007)

So you thought you had seen the last of me  ??? Not quite...the crisys situation in Portugal and a bit all over slowed detailing a lot around here, the passion is still here. The crisys made other losses in my team: Miguel had to choose and accept a steady job, so I lost a good detailer and a better photographer. 
So we keep detailing, but at a slower rythm, and even so I have little to show, because during the process I forget the photos!!! I get so focus on detailing...I had some nteresting cars and motos here, but what Im about to show is something I did in one of my own cars: a 1974 RR Silver Shadow.
The photos are fewer and dont have the usual quality, I thought twice before making a thread out of this, but its my way of saying hello to you all.


----------



## Alquimista (Aug 12, 2007)

The intervention was generic, but a bit focus in three items: chroms, leather and paintwork.

The chroms were looking a bit ugly, people who saw it doubted detail would do the trick…fortunately, they were wrong.
Very few photos, but take a look at the ashtray

Before:




























After:










The famous grille once treated:










Chroms cleaned with Autosol Metal Polish(what else?) and Surf City Garage's Diamond Edge, 
Dressed with Metal Wax da Collinite.

We had a hard time with the leather: if we used soft cleaners we weren't satisfied with the result, if we used something more aggressive, the paint would come off or at least fade…its wasn't easy, but the result was satisfactory, as you can se in the head rests.

Before/after:










50/50:










All toghete nowr:










Treated with both Gliptone cleaner and conditioner, nice look and touch, and what a smell…

The paintwork…at first sight and at a certain distance didn't look so bad,










But look closer;

Bonnet:





































Door:










Fender:










Boot:



















Another door:










Lets start looking for some improvements, with some 50/50 and befores?














































And afters,

Bonnet:














































Door:




























Boot:










Both sides:



















Some other details we, of course , didn't forget:




























For protection and look, the LSP: Clearkote RMG e Vitoria Concours.



















And the car was ready for the usual classic cars events i normally atend.









































































A couple of photos of the car and the detailers (special thanks to my detailing mate, João SilvaJ) in a kind of Show Off .





































And that's all folks! Hope you enjoy it, as usually ready for your comments/advices/sugestions
Cheers!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Lovely car and lovely work guys!!


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Cracking work and a gorgeous classic!


----------



## Giosabcsl (May 15, 2011)

Great work mate. And a great classic I have a neighbour that has one


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Look great now. And no rusty wheel arches. Uk weather not kind to RR usually :wave:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job mate.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work and some very nice reflections...


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

it looks like new


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Beuty mate and a great choice for lsp


----------



## brautomobile (Nov 17, 2009)

Top job and some lovely reflections :argie:.Nice too see you're back to detailing!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Great job as expected, your work is always outstanding!


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Lovely job on a fine piece of British engineering and quality


----------



## Jim_S (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for saying hello with this beautiful classic car! Perfect job once again :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Nicely done


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent work Antonio:thumb:

Mario


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great work Antonio :thumb:


----------



## tansel (Sep 26, 2010)

What a beauty :argie:


----------

